# すき すき すきん



## liverpool8

Hi,
I'am sorry, I don't know Japanese but I'am very curious what this phrase means: すき すき すきん
It is a title of dojinshi. 
I would be happy if someone told me.


----------



## frequency

I guess it says _I love you_, or _I love XX_ (somebody).


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

好き　好き　スキン
I love the condom whose nickname is "skin."
(This is an interpretation that might not be true. Only the writer knows the context.)

すき and スキン　resemble in pronunciation, so it's a kind of wordplay.
スキン or スキンレススキン（skinless skin) is a name for a condom. but I'm not sure whether this is the intention by the writer.


----------



## liverpool8

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 好き　好き　スキン
> I love the condom whose nickname is "skin."


Yes, it makes sense. I was reading it in English and the title (which wasn't translated) just confused me. 
Thank you very much, guys!


----------



## wind-sky-wind

Tens of years ago, many Japanese people called a condom "スキン," but today nobody does.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

wind-sky-wind said:


> Tens of years ago, many Japanese people called a condom "スキン," but today nobody does.


Interesting! I didn't know that. Then the interpretation makes sense only when the writer is a very old guy.
Just out of curiosity, what do younger people call that now? 
アレ？


----------



## wind-sky-wind

ゴム or just コンドーム

By the way, 
the condom whose nickname is "skin" suggests:
the specific condom is nicknamed "skin,"
not "condoms are called skin."


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

スキンレススキンは、オカモトとかいうメーカの、厚さが0.03mmだったかな、なにさま、
装着しているのかしてないのかわからないほど薄い、というのがセールスポイントの、ある特定のコンドームにつけられた商標（？）（商品の名前）
であると私は思っていました。なので、僕は英語では、こっちの意味で書いたつもりでした。

一般的に、コンドームすべてに対してその名前が使われていたのも事実と思いますが。
いわゆる『ホッチキス』的な。　：）


「ゴムつけてくれる？」と最近はいうのですね。
僕的には、
ゴムとか、コンドームとかいうのは、direct expression的であり、
「スキンつけてくれる？」「アレつけてくれる？」
といった、よりindirect expressionよりも、グロい感じがするようにも感じますが・・・
情報ありがとうございました。

edit) 確かに、オリジナルの質問に戻ると、『好き好きスキン』というのが、オカモトのスキンレススキンが好き、という意味で書かれている可能性もゼロではないけれども、それよりも、一般的にコンドームが好きという意味で書かれている蓋然性の方が明らかに高いと思います。
もっとも、最近の人が作った同人誌であるのなら、そのどちらでもないのでしょうが。

単に、『好き、好き、好き』と3回繰り返したあと、終止符がわりに、『ん』をつけた、という解釈はどうでしょうかね？


----------



## wind-sky-wind

確かに、ただ「ん」をつけたところはあると思います。

でも「スキン」をイメージしていると思いますよ。
ただそっちの方じゃなく、普通の skin の意味。

で、そっちの方ですが、「ゴム」が露骨さを避けたいい方だと思います。
英語では skin で俗語でその意味があり、
日本でそういうのも英語からとったのでしょうか。
スキンシップなどというのは完全な和製英語ですが、
ここもそんなふうに感じました。

露骨さを避けるというと
エッチで性行為を表すということが完全に定着していましたが、
最近急速に使わなくなりました。


----------



## 810senior

うーん、自分には「好き好き好き」じゃ単調に思えるから、なんとなく「ん」を付け加えたようにしか見えませんね・・・。
それじゃ面白くもなんでもないので、最後のスキンは擬音説でも唱えてみます。

#1さんいわく、同人の名前らしいですがググってもここのページしかヒットしませんでした・・・（汗


----------



## frequency

面白そうな話をしてるなｗ！
その同人誌の話に、コンドームが出てきて重要なカギを握っているのだろうか！？そこが焦点な気がしますｗ


----------



## wind-sky-wind

だから出てこないって！


----------



## frequency

う～んそれでは確認のためにぜひともアップしていただきたいところだけど、ＷＲのルールに内容が接触したりしてｗ


----------



## 810senior

改めてググってみたら、なんだこれは・・・たまげたなぁ
まさかBLだとは


----------



## frequency

アッーそれではコンドームに一票。


----------



## wind-sky-wind

なんでBLにコンドーム出てくんの？
腐女子がそんなの求めないよ！


----------



## liverpool8

Wow, so many messages that I can not understand. Is it off-top?


wind-sky-wind said:


> なんでBLにコンドーム出てくんの？
> 腐女子がそんなの求めないよ！


Have you said something about BL? And I see "Fujoshi".
By the way, does the word "fujoshi" have a negative meaning in Japan? Or is it neutral? 
Just curious.


----------



## frequency

liverpool8 said:


> Is it off-top?


No, not off-topic. We've seriously collected all our power and intelligence to solve your question!
腐女子 is just an Internet slang and it is neither negative nor positive. We formally say 婦女子, but see we're using 腐 instead, which means _rotten_.


----------



## 810senior

liverpool8 said:


> Have you said something about BL? And I see "Fujoshi".
> By the way, does the word "fujoshi" have a negative meaning in Japan? Or is it neutral?
> Just curious.



I don't think fujoshi itself has a negative meaning and I'll frankly remind you that it's merely one of internet slang words. As Frequency said, it is a variant of 婦女子 where 婦_lady _was replaced with 腐 in sense of _rotten_. In addition to that its verbal form 腐る(to decay) is used for the fact that someone is fujoshi-like, as in _she's rotten _in English.

We also have a derogatory term of it more than _fujoshi_, indeed.


----------



## liverpool8

frequency said:


> No, not off-topic. We've seriously collected all our power and intelligence to solve your question!


I was just surprised to see the continuation of the discussion after I said the problem has been solved


810senior said:


> I don't think fujoshi itself has a negative meaning and I'll frankly remind you that it's merely one of internet slang words. As Frequency said, it is a variant of 婦女子 where 婦_lady _was replaced with 腐 in sense of _rotten_. In addition to that its verbal form 腐る(to decay) is used for the fact that someone is fujoshi-like, as in _she's rotten _in English.


Wow, "rotten" really doesn't  sound neutral. May I ask one more question? Is this word used just to describe a girl who likes yaoi or does it have wider meaning?


----------



## 810senior

liverpool8 said:


> Wow, "rotten" really doesn't  sound neutral. May I ask one more question? Is this word used just to describe a girl who likes yaoi or does it have wider meaning?



I agree with you that 'rotten' doesn't look like a neutral word. I don't even know why that sort of word spread out.

So to speak that use of 'rot(腐る)' is not that common, just occasionally used on internet.
It implies she likes to be lost in delusion that makes up a romantic relationship between two men as well as she is a girl who likes yayoi or something, like some kind of internet meme. I guess it was derived back from the *腐*女子.


----------



## frequency

They 腐女子 call themselves in such a cynical and joking way.



liverpool8 said:


> Is this word used just to describe a girl who likes yaoi?


Yes, I think so.


----------

